# Sick Pumilio



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I just received three pumilio on Thursday morning. This morning I woke up to one of them dead in the quarantine tank. I have emailed the company I bought them from letting them know what happened and asking what steps to take in order to be reimbursed. My problem now is that another one looks like it is going down the same road as the one that has past on. He/she hasn't really moved too much since I got it and it’s really skinny. What do you guys recommend I do to help it? I have already emailed Dr. Frye and am waiting for his response. At the moment each is in its own plastic box with a paper towel bottom and some plant cuttings in there for them to hide in. I have been feeding them small Maleg. FF's an older culture that I have been using for some of my froglets dusted with vit. powder. I haven’t had a fecal done yet because I haven’t seen any stool. Also the third frog seems to be doing great, it is all over its box and looks to be doing really well.
I would greatly appreciate any help.
ADAM


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

you could try some pedalite baths, until you can get some meds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

I would give your frog a pedialyte soak.
Take a small tupperware container and fill it with about 3/4" deep I would also place spaghnum moss so it can rest on it with out drowning. I normally give them a 15-30 min soak. This will help boost its energy until you can find out more info.


edit. just beat me to it Kyle


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I know I should probably know this but do I dilute it 50/50 with pad. and water?
ADAM


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I thought it was just straight


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

ped.*


thanks for the help/
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

I use a 100% solution at room temp


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

How often do you guys recommend this to be done? Like three two, three times a day until I hear from the Doc.?
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

I would do it once per day


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

If you have springtails try offering these. Some WC pumilio take a while to get adjusted to eating FF's as they do not eat these in the wild.


----------

